# From above



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 19, 2017)

I'm happy with the clarity on this one.   Hover Fly I believe.





 



Hens and Chicks


----------



## Steven Dillon (Sep 19, 2017)

Nice colors and details in the first image.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 19, 2017)

Yeah, that fly is perfect!


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 19, 2017)

Steven Dillon said:


> Nice colors and details in the first image.





Dean_Gretsch said:


> Yeah, that fly is perfect!



Thanks guys.

Dave


----------



## tirediron (Sep 19, 2017)

Well done!


----------



## CaboWabo (Sep 20, 2017)

Nominated for the September Photo  of the Month 
Photo of the Month - September 2017 Nominations


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 20, 2017)

They bite


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 20, 2017)

Very nice images!

I know the camera and lens didn't take the photo, you did, but I am curious as to what camera and lens you used for the fly photo?


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Oct 1, 2017)

CaboWabo said:


> Nominated for the September Photo  of the Month
> Photo of the Month - September 2017 Nominations



Thank you very much.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Oct 1, 2017)

Parker219 said:


> Very nice images!
> 
> I know the camera and lens didn't take the photo, you did, but I am curious as to what camera and lens you used for the fly photo?



I was using my Nikon D7200 with a Nikon 85mm macro lens.  Also a SB700 flash with small softbox attached.

Dave


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 2, 2017)

PhotoriousMe said:


> Parker219 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice images!
> ...




Amazing detail. I have the same camera but have trouble getting the sharpness you have obtained here.

I have to go to f/18 to get more than a tiny sliver of depth of field but plus stay under ISO 800, so I think my shutter speed may be too slow?

Do you remember your settings?


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Oct 2, 2017)

Parker219 said:


> PhotoriousMe said:
> 
> 
> > Parker219 said:
> ...



*
Here ya go;*

Camera Maker: NIKON CORPORATION
Camera Model: NIKON D7200
Image Date: 2017-09-18 14:24:22 (no TZ)
Focal Length: 85.0mm (35mm equivalent: 127mm)
Aperture: ƒ/8.0
Exposure Time: 0.0016 s (1/640)
ISO equiv: 320
Exposure Bias: +0.67 EV
Metering Mode: Matrix
Exposure: Manual
Exposure Mode: Manual
White Balance: Auto
Flash Fired: Yes (Auto, return light detected)
GPS Coordinate: undefined, undefined
Software: Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 6.9 (Windows)


----------



## BrentC (Oct 2, 2017)

Nice set!  Great shot on the hoverfly.


----------



## Peeb (Oct 3, 2017)

Nice!


----------

